# Betta Mating is Just Like Friday Night At The Club



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

*Betta Mating – Betta Breeding 101*

Betta mating can be a hit or miss proposition unless you stack the odds in your favor. There are certain things you can do that will virtually guarantee that your betta mating endeavor is a success.
Don’t Let This Happen To Your Fish! 
Let’s take a look at how you can turn your male betta into the Don Juan of the undersea world, and your female fish into an irresistible Marilyn Monroe. Just as a nice dinner, ambiance and dancing with someone who interests you greatly increase the odds of intimacy, your betta fish can be gently led to optimum breeding conditions.


*1 – Dinner For Two*
You can greatly enhance chances of fishy fooling around by increasing the amount of live foods in their diet. This change usually takes about two weeks to work. Hey, no respectable betta female will get busy after one date. Freeze-dried brine shrimp that are thawed out are perfect.


*2 – Set The Mood*
Everyone likes a cozy, low-light environment for some snuggling, and your aquatic admirers are no different. Betta do not like bright lights and act even more skittish to it when in the mood. (When they are mating, betta fish are afraid their friends might see who they are with!) 

Betta temperature should be set at 80 degrees for a cozy love nest. And when setting up a breeding tank, introduce the male betta first, so he can create the love shack of his dreams. Provide him with some floating plant cover for the creation of the bubble nest, and betta mating is almost guaranteed.


*3 – Hit The Dance Floor*
When the female is introduced to the betta mating tank, the two potential paramours will check each other out like the last two in a bar at 3 a.m. This does not guarantee anything though, and you will only know everything is copascetic if the male allows the female to approach him. If he allows this, the two lovebirds will then cavort about not unlike two flamenco dancers, and consummate their neptunial nuptials.
(When mating betta fish, it is also much easier to be successful in your betta mating project if you use two bettas that have been raised together.) Congratulations, you are the perfect match-maker! Now get ready to remove the fry, and start all over.


Hope this helps.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

haha great! betta love!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

lol so true! lol


----------

